# Welding courses / exams



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

Hey guys,

I found a site where you could go and sit welding exams in saskatoon. I lost the web page.

Does anyone else know about doing the exams over there.
This site was all different codes that you could pay, go in, do the test and get your cert.

Kicking myself hahah

Would be nice to do conversion courses and get some new certs


----------



## Frech (Sep 10, 2012)

I found a pretty great welding class near my place and it is great. I have always been interested in welding but it is only now that I get to pursue it. So far, I have learned the basics and is now exploring the different types there is. I hope you can find a place you can learn this because it really is awesome.


----------



## Frech (Sep 10, 2012)

maca_eire said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i found a site where you could go and sit welding exams in saskatoon. I lost the web page.
> 
> ...


Btw, haven't you tried looking for local welding classes on this site? Coz I'm sure they can help you with the certification filing. The more lectures, the more knowledge and tips you gain.


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

I just found out our company get us certified with CWB


----------

